# Tester Needed



## evolutionpep (May 5, 2014)

Who wants to rock out for Team Evolution? PM for Details....

Qualifications:
2 or more years on the forum.
if under 2 years than proof of activity on this forum (number of post ETC)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 5, 2014)

long time no see man


----------



## tl0311 (May 5, 2014)

what would you like to be tested? id be down. was thinking about switching from ghrp-2 which I love to hex. 
As far as peptides I've reaserched ipam ,cjc-1295, ghrp-2, triptorerlin, mgf, peg mgf, IGF-Lr3, and follistatin.
reaserched chemicals tada, sildenefil, clen , albuteral,  and more I can;t think off but stuff in pct ect


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm


Warrior


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 5, 2014)

i would like to research something from you guys have been wanting to try yall out fora while now.seem like good shop.i have plenty years here and am way to active as you can see by my post.


----------



## AvA182 (May 5, 2014)

im down pm sent


----------



## evolutionpep (May 7, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> long time no see man



Bro!!!!!! PM me when you are out of Castor oil.


----------



## evolutionpep (May 7, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> what would you like to be tested? id be down. was thinking about switching from ghrp-2 which I love to hex.
> As far as peptides I've reaserched ipam ,cjc-1295, ghrp-2, triptorerlin, mgf, peg mgf, IGF-Lr3, and follistatin.
> reaserched chemicals tada, sildenefil, clen , albuteral,  and more I can;t think off but stuff in pct ect



Are you down for a full out log?


----------



## evolutionpep (May 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


>



You down for a full out log?!


----------



## evolutionpep (May 7, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i would like to research something from you guys have been wanting to try yall out fora while now.seem like good shop.i have plenty years here and am way to active as you can see by my post.


 
Sending you a pm


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2014)

what ya testing anyways


----------



## rambo99 (May 7, 2014)

I'm down, would do a full out log too. I know I'm a newbie but you can take a look at my logs I have running now. I think I've done a good job.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 7, 2014)

I'm down. Kind of a newb just on this forum


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 7, 2014)

I'm interested in logging , i've logged a few products in the past and give detailed logs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 7, 2014)

i'm down for a log why not


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 7, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> Sending you a pm


i have not gotten pm yet but i would log it of course.


----------



## tl0311 (May 7, 2014)

Yes I am down for a full out log


----------



## evolutionpep (May 13, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what ya testing anyways



You wanna run research on my tadalafil


----------



## Disqualified (May 13, 2014)

I would love to log something.
I just cleared up a bunch of free time so a log would really keep me focused on my goals and allow me to push myself further.

I have been running cjc and ghrp 2 or 6. Upped my dose on 6 from 100 to 250mcg but would really like to log cjc DAC at 4-8mg a week and post results.

iGF Lr3 + des also put .5" on my arms, .75" flexed.


----------



## HeavyB (May 13, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> You wanna run research on my tadalafil



i would do it for you I have been running tada from blue sky.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 13, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> Sending you a pm


i never  got a pm from you guys.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> You wanna run research on my tadalafil



oh ive done pretty of research with that yo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2014)

im sure the other stuff is awesome too...clen rules


----------



## evolutionpep (May 13, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i never  got a pm from you guys.



I got you bro.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (May 13, 2014)

If you want someone to OD on any peps, I'm your guy.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 16, 2014)

evolutionpep said:


> I got you bro.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


thanks can not wait to start as soon as it comes in i will start my log that day i am ready.


----------

